# 773 lb giant on 450g custom Black Hole Jigging Rod



## ksong

Greg landed 107" X 76" giant ( 773 lbs by length/weight table) with 5' custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special jigging rod/Penn Int'l 50VSW filled with Jerry Brown Hollow 130 lb in P.E.I. on Oct 3.
Live mackerel was used for the catch.
Greg set the drag at 45 lbs at strike position. I suggested to ease up the drag around 40 lbs at strike position as I was wondering whether 450g light Black Hole jigging rod could hold such a high drag for long 
the jigging rod is not designed for giant first of all even the 'Nano carbon' rod has almost 100 lb dead lifting power.
But it seemed Greg has more confidence in the rod than I do because he brought a giant estimeted around 600 lbs with 450g Black Hole Cape COd Special jigging rod/ JM PE8 on the Canyon Runner out of Oregon Inlet, NC this year. 
The fight lasted one hour 5 minutes. Greg fought the fish on a standup beautifully as it should be for the whole time and the fight last one hour 5 minutes using 45 lbs drag at strike and he increased drag to over 60 lb later on.
This is a remarkable achievement by any fisherman and it could open a new era for giant fishing with light tackles. 
I fought two giant on a standup last week and found it is much easier and more efficient to fight a giant with a light rod and Greg agreed with me after he fought the giant. We both landed a 800 lb giant around one hour with such 12 - 18 oz right rods while it takes more with regular heavy duty rod/130. 
Dennis Braid pioneered standup fishing for giant and new 'Nano' technology enables to use light rods even for giant now.
Congratulations Greg for your fine catch. 
Tackles used:
-5' 450g custom Black Hole Cape Cod Special (cut 8" from tip of 5'8' blank)
-Penn International 50VSW filled with 825 yards of Jerry Brown 130 lbs/200 lb Seagar fluero leader
-Braids harness/fighting belt.


----------



## ksong




----------



## phil k

look at the guides.from the reel towards the tip.after the second guide the rod TWISTED.the TIP is UPSIDE down as well as the next 5 GUIDES../// not a well well made rod ,,as far as ,,finding the BACKBONE ,,placing the guides..


----------



## ksong

phil k said:


> look at the guides.from the reel towards the tip.after the second guide the rod TWISTED.the TIP is UPSIDE down as well as the next 5 GUIDES../// not a well well made rod ,,as far as ,,finding the BACKBONE ,,placing the guides..


That is acid wrapped rod. 
Do some google search and you'll see many articles about acid (spiral) wrapped rods.


----------



## Roger

60#'s, I'd have been bent over double. That just looks like it hurts......


----------



## rookie06

Very nice. Love the spiral rod. I have many for bay fishing, but none for offshore. I think they're awesome rods and yes, you do have a BACKBONE with them!


----------



## igo320

Great pics, what an awesome catch.


----------



## Chase This!

Look's like the same blank as a Hopper rod.


----------



## REELING 65

Awesome fish for sure..nice job. :cheers:


----------



## Muddskipper

Fish of a lifetime....for sure !


----------



## ksong

Chase This! said:


> Look's like the same blank as a Hopper rod.


Bring the Hopper for giants and see how many seconds it last.


----------



## ksong

See this video.


----------



## DMC

The beast is dead! Long live the beast!


----------



## Seeker

Eat that mother sucker!!! Dang!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwguardian

Cool video, at approximately 8:00 as they are getting the fish ready to board, the camera tilts 45* and in the background it looks like land on the horizon? Good to see that beast released as that fishery is currently in such a mess. That rod may be strong but something about it turning upside down just does not sit well with me...just sayin. The angler did an outstanding job btw!


----------



## ksong

bwguardian said:


> That rod may be strong but something about it turning upside down just does not sit well with me...just sayin.


 It seems there are still many fishermen who are not familiar with acid (spiral) wrap concept.


----------



## bwguardian

ksong said:


> It seems there are still many fishermen who are not familiar with acid (spiral) wrap concept.


My concern is that the thread wrap is taking the pressure of the eye/fish and not the rod.


----------



## Ruthless53

bwguardian said:


> My concern is that the thread wrap is taking the pressure of the eye/fish and not the rod.


All Spining rods are done that way and you can bring in some monsters on spin gear....im curious as to what the advantage of it are?? Dang sure looks wierd!!!


----------



## bwguardian

Ruthless53 said:


> All Spining rods are done that way and you can bring in some monsters on spin gear....im curious as to what the advantage of it are?? Dang sure looks wierd!!!


LOL, good point, but how many times have you seen someone try to land a fish over 750 lbs. on a spinning rod...they have limits.


----------



## rvj

Wow, nice catch. 750 Ibs, something had some backbone......


----------



## ksong

I have been testing acid wrap rods for years and I have all my conventional jigging rod wrapped with acid now as I see the benefit.
On the P.E.I. trip, I fought 900 lbs tuna with Black Hole conventional non-acid rod.
When giant charged under the boat with angle, the rod got twisted severely. I checked the rod later and I found the wrapping of the first and second guide was damaged. It could have been prevented if I had used acid wrap rod.


----------



## ChrisH

Spiral wrapped rods are great! i had a american rodsmiths team redfish elite rod done with it, slap on recoil rods and you have a amazing, hard hitting, durable rod.


----------



## PTH

It eliminates the tendency for the rod and reel to turn on you to either direction clockwise or counter. Spinning rods dont have that. The acid or spiral helps eliminate the turning and is easier on the angler because you are not fighting the rod.


----------



## ANGLERS ENVY

As for the spiral wrap question, here is some information to ponder. With any conventional rod, when the line is on top of the rod and fighting a fish, it is being pulled down on top of the rod. As you can see in this picture, the rod is trying to twist to the left. Its natural. Proper spining of the rod blank during construction can help in negating this, but the behavior will be there when high drag pressures put that pressure on the blank as Kilsong did here in this wonderful catch. 

I am big on analogies so I will impart one here. When a guy at the circus is trying to walk a tight rope, we walks across the top and gravity wants him to fall to either side. If he was holding onto the rope with his hands and shimmying across from underneath, he would be centered the entire time. Does this make sense?

It does this because the line is being pulled down and since it can't go thru the blank, it tries to go around the blank. By doing the spiral wrap, we transition the line to the bottom of the plank where the line pulls down on the rod and since the guides are round, the line goes to the middle of the guide and pulls directly down on the blank which eliminates the twist and then the rod behaves as a spinning rod does. So, with this wrap, you get the ability to utilize the heavier drags of a conventional reel with the performance capabilities of a spinning reel. There are about 10 different recipes for the spiral wrap as most are built to personal preference. That said, ALL of them have the same goal which is to get the line underneath the rod as quickly as possible.
The spiral wrap can be utilized on any rod that had regular guides and not rollers. Whether its a bass rod or a trolling rod, it can be used. I actually build my pitchbait rods with that wrap as I feel and have seen that there is no line fouling since the guides are below the blank and not on top. When pitching back to a fish with conventional built rods, the line has the ability to wrap around guides when they are on top of the rod. With this wrap, that chance is negated.

I hope this helps.

AE


----------



## ksong

Thanks ANGLERS ENVY for detailed explanation of Acid Wrap.
In fact, someone tried acid wrap for roller guides for big tuna.
But it didn't get favorable response as the fishermen used the rod hit otherfisherman's head with the roller guide under the rod while they switching position to clear lines when both were fighting big yft on a long range boat. 
But I definitely believe acid wrap rod can give benefit even for roller guides rods. Dennis Braid showed me the damaged wrap of the first roller guides of his rod cause by twisting of rods when giant pulled hard under the boat with angle.


----------



## usantillana

All of those pictures of a bent rod...... and one crappy picture of the beautiful fish?


----------



## ksong

usantillana said:


> All of those pictures of a bent rod...... and one crappy picture of the beautiful fish?


Let me know what you like to see. I'll consider when I take pictures next time. I always have fun to test tackle to the limit and see how it perform.
I couldn't take pictures of giant at all because I was taking video. the picture taking time was very short as they hurridly released the giant after measurement.


----------



## ksong

Here is Dennis Braid's picuture of 1000 lbs giant which was quickly released.










Here is another picture of 1000 plus lb giant caught by Capt Tony on the next day we fished.


----------



## usantillana

Very Nice


----------



## Freshy

ksong said:


> Thanks ANGLERS ENVY for detailed explanation of Acid Wrap.
> In fact, someone tried acid wrap for roller guides for big tuna.
> But it didn't get favorable response as the fishermen used the rod hit otherfisherman's head with the roller guide under the rod while they switching position to clear lines when both were fighting big yft on a long range boat.
> But I definitely believe acid wrap rod can give benefit even for roller guides rods. Dennis Braid showed me the damaged wrap of the first roller guides of his rod cause by twisting of rods when giant pulled hard under the boat with angle.


All this hubub about spiral/acid wrapped rods? Wait till they see micro's.:spineyes:
Awesome catch, and nice rod. :cheers:


----------



## coup de grace

*yes sir, dang good work...*


----------



## bwguardian

ksong said:


> _*Here is Dennis Braid's picuture of 1000 lbs giant which was quickly released.*_


Nice fish! Glad to see some of those Volswagons released!


----------



## ANGLERS ENVY

Freshy said:


> All this hubub about spiral/acid wrapped rods? Wait till they see micro's.:spineyes:
> Awesome catch, and nice rod. :cheers:


Never happen in the offshore scenario. Heat dissipation is a mist and knott clearance with large lb test line will not allow micro's to be used. Thankfully as I finish a day of building now and my eyes hurt. I can't imagine putting those tiny holed things on a blank and wrapping them!!!

Im sure this was humorous, but just in case..


----------



## phspradlin

Very nice!!!


----------



## El Carnicero

ksong said:


> Bring the Hopper for giants and see how many seconds it last.


lmao!!!!


----------



## soc

where was he fishing what state


----------



## El Carnicero

soc said:


> where was he fishing what state


Other post said Canada


----------

